# [SOLVED] ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

First and foremost I'd like to say that flash is WORKING. The problem is, it works horribly. I fixed this before googling, but no luck this time. I've tried the 32 & 64 bit versions from the repos both GNU and Proprietary. It's hard to explain... some games work, some don't even load, others flip out and go nuts on me. I'm including a bit of technical information, just ask if you need anything else.

64-bit system triple core, 4gb of RAM and a geforce 8600 gt (drivers installed)

That means it's not a performance issue, and watching movies on hulu-desktop isn't a problem either so it's not my connection. It's definitely some conflict or error I made setting things up--yes, I'm not too proud to admit I could've made a mistake.

Thanks ahead of time.

Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10
Mozilla Firefox 3.5.4

FF-aboutlugins


about:plugins said:


> #I noticed a conflict here...
> 
> #First grouping of Shockwave Flash
> File name: libswfdecmozilla.so
> ...


Both:

application/x-shockwave-flash
application/futuresplash

are enabled for both groupings in the above quote, I figure that might have something to do with it


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

Hi,

You are using 9.10 but is it 32bit or 64bit? Also, which flash are you using, GNU or Adobe?

Cheers!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

64 bit and I think both are installed actually. I downloaded and installed the 64 bit linux *.so from the adobe website that appears to be working (e.g. it shows up on my aboutlugins page). I also have the ubuntu-restricted-extras-non-free installed so I guess that makes it adobe's proprietary and not the gnu version.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

Below are some screenshots--bear in mind that these aren't close to what I was seeing, but for the technically adept, these should at least make you giggle.




























I can't remember what this was called, heard of the bug before though. It flashes like 30 possible menus without waiting for anything to be clicked.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

Hi,

Can you give us screenshots of what _you_ are seeing. This would help a lot. Also, if you can come up with the name of the game you are playing it would help too.

Cheers!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

The game is Ether War on NewGrounds: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/462253

The game loads, technically it works. The problem is that it flashes every single menu in the game along with the background. Some games don't load at all while others do what Ether War is doing and flip out with the backgrounds/menus.

I'm in the process of uploading a video, then I'll do a frame by frame and make a thumbnail gallery. I think it will turn out rather nicely actually... well, the photo gallery. The future of my flash gaming is on the line here!


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*




Alright, there's the lot of them. Next I'm uploading an AVI file and will link to it in a bit. Note: The images above are for sanity's sake. They're thumbnails, if it's too tiny then click on it.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ubuntu 9.10 karmic; flash issues... really bad issues.*

Direct link: http://andrewmorrowdev.angelfire.com/video.avi
Page link if that doesn't work: http://andrewmorrowdev.angelfire.com/index.html

Link will be on the page.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!

The code that fixes it all--except one game that just sucks anyway (horrible code I guess). This fixed Ether War and a bunch of other games that I was using to test it out on.

wmorri, thank you for all of your help.


```
sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla mozilla-plugin-gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```
Also, I'd like to point out that the problem was the two versions of flash installed. Just couldn't figure out where they were so I could rm them


----------

